# #OneChipChallenge



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2020)

Paqui has their One Chip Challenge back in-stock and for sale.
They're seldom available and usually sell out quickly.

Being the Chilehead that I am, I just grabbed a few boxes.
At $11. shipped a chip it's expensive, but what the hell you can't take it with you.

And yes, I'll be eating them! 
And yes, it'll be videoed for your enjoyment.

Now here's the deal.
Who wants one?
I'll send a #OneChipChallenge to one adventuresome  member who'll agree to eat it on video, with nothing to eat or drink with it for a minimum five minutes.
Video must be sent to me for posting on YouTube, and will be shared here in the forums.








> The year the #OneChipChallenge is back, with a vengeance. It's our spiciest lineup ever featuring the world's hottest pepper, the Carolina Reaper, along with a NEW one-two punch from Scorpion Pepper and Sichuan Peppercorn. Your taste buds will be begging you to tap out. Do you have what it takes to go head to head with the Reaper? Take the #OneChipChallenge if you dare...


Please don't agree and then flake out on the terms of the agreement as this isn't sponsored by anyone but myself.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 15, 2020)

What is the chip? 

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 15, 2020)

I did this last year and my step son and his friends just did it again last weekend. Have fun! Look forward to seeing the videos.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 15, 2020)

No thanks . I have the reaper powder I got from Richie . Love the stuff in the right amount . Great for dried beef . When I first got it I stuck my finger in and had a taste . 
Like said ,, no thanks , but I will be watching .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 15, 2020)

Outa my league, John.  But I'll be waiting for the video.  
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> What is the chip?
> 
> Chris


Satan's hatred of your Heavenly Father.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 15, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Satan's hatred of your Heavenly Father.




I'm an atheist 

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm an atheist
> 
> Chris


In that case you've nothing to fear.



> The year the #OneChipChallenge is back, with a vengeance. It's our spiciest lineup ever featuring the world's hottest pepper, the Carolina Reaper, along with a NEW one-two punch from Scorpion Pepper and Sichuan Peppercorn. Your taste buds will be begging you to tap out. Do you have what it takes to go head to head with the Reaper? Take the #OneChipChallenge if you dare...


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks, 



I'm not very photogenic and our video camera doesn't have a wide enough angle lens to capture me doing it. Besides I don't want to scare away anyone who watched the video. Remember the song Video killed the radio star. Well in this case you could substitute SMF members.  So I'll pass.

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 15, 2020)

Like hot but no challenge here chili.

Yup peep peep peep.   

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm down!  I'll even trade you one of my fresh home grown Peach Reapers which are ripening now.  I ate my first one yesterday and my gut is still on fiya!


----------



## zwiller (Oct 15, 2020)

I don't stay on top of it but thought the reaper was dethroned?  My family think I'm nuts with the spicy stuff I eat but it's nothing like reaper level.  I could get it down and would be funny especially the 5m wait but my concern is more about the next day...  Thanks but no thanks but oh yeah totally watching!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2020)

73saint said:


> I'm down!  I'll even trade you one of my fresh home grown Peach Reapers which are ripening now.  I ate my first one yesterday and my gut is still on fiya!


Woohoo, I've my Huckleberry!

Okay, we're down for it.
Once they come in I'll forward you your's.
Please PM your mailing address.

And I'll happily take you up on the offer of the Peach Reaper.


----------



## 73saint (Oct 15, 2020)

By Sunday or Monday I should have a dozen or so of these little devils ready for sauces, etc.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Oct 15, 2020)

The Reaper, 1.57 mill scoville, has be dethroned by Dragons Breath, 2.48 mill scoville but Ed Currie, guy who created the Reaper, also has one hotter than the Dragons Breath, Pepper X, at 3.1 mill scoville. This claim is unconfirmed by Guiness yet


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 15, 2020)

My stomach just started aching thinking about this. Best of luck gentlemen.
Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 15, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Woohoo, I've my Huckleberry!
> 
> Okay, we're down for it.
> Once they come in I'll forward you your's.
> ...



Better a huckleberry then a dinkleberry. Best of luck gentlemen.

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 15, 2020)

That one-chip-challenge is some funny stuff on YouTube.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2020)

73saint said:


> View attachment 466855
> 
> 
> By Sunday or Monday I should have a dozen or so of these little devils ready for sauces, etc.


I'm excited!
The last ones I had were the standard red Carolina Reapers.
They weren't quite as hot as some other Reapers I've had, but the citrus flavor was off the charts good.


----------



## 73saint (Oct 15, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I'm excited!
> The last ones I had were the standard red Carolina Reapers.
> They weren't quite as hot as some other Reapers I've had, but the citrus flavor was off the charts good.












Well, this is the first ripe one I pulled, yesterday.  I was able to look at it for 2 hours before I couldn’t take it anymore and I just ate the whole thing.  Certainly hot but not as bad as I thought.  Also, pepper joes says the first 5 or so to ripen are usually much milder; so I’ll be sure and send you one of the “veterans”.

Oh, and once the heat subsides you really get the citrusy/fruity flavor and it’s truly incredible.  I burped it until 6am this morning!!


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 15, 2020)

No thank you.  I would prefer to live.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 15, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> The Reaper, 1.57 mill scoville, has be dethroned by Dragons Breath, 2.48 mill scoville but Ed Currie, guy who created the Reaper, also has one hotter than the Dragons Breath, Pepper X, at 3.1 mill scoville. This claim is unconfirmed by Guiness yet


Thanks and that's what I remember. 

I tap out at habanero.  What's crazy as heck is I make jerk with habaneros and the marinade will rip your face off but once smoked there is ZERO heat.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 15, 2020)

I bought one of these a month or so back. They had them at our Wegmans. Still do I believe. My youngest son, who loves hot things. gave it a try. I should have taped it. He made the 5 minutes. Then chugged a quart of milk. He said it was the 2nd hottest thing he's had. The first was some sort of ramen called  Hek Buldak Extra Spicy Roasted chicken Ramen. I had to leave the kitchen when he added the spice packet.


----------



## 73saint (Oct 15, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I bought one of these a month or so back. They had them at our Wegmans. Still do I believe. My youngest son, who loves hot things. gave it a try. I should have taped it. He made the 5 minutes. Then chugged a quart of milk. He said it was the 2nd hottest thing he's had. The first was some sort of ramen called  Hek Buldak Extra Spicy Roasted chicken Ramen. I had to leave the kitchen when he added the spice packet.


Steve did he mention whether or not it tasted good?  I can handle high heat when the taste is good....


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2020)

Steve H

Damn, I've never seen them on store shelves down here, sure wish I could.
I didn't even know they had them at selected retailers.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 15, 2020)

I was surprised too. They even had bags of chips


----------



## 73saint (Oct 15, 2020)

Our local Academy sells the Paqui chips but not the boxed chip challenge.  The chips are pretty tasty.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 15, 2020)

73saint said:


> Steve did he mention whether or not it tasted good?  I can handle high heat when the taste is good....


I'll need to ask him. I was too busy laughing. He did say mmmm. For a few seconds.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 15, 2020)

73saint said:


> Our local Academy sells the Paqui chips but not the boxed chip challenge.  The chips are pretty tasty.


I'm going to get a bag of them. How was the heat on them?


----------



## 73saint (Oct 15, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I'm going to get a bag of them. How was the heat on them?


Not overwhelming at all but certainly there.  Hotter than Zapps jalapeno, but not too too much more.  Maybe a 7/10


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2020)

The Paqui bagged 'Ghost Pepper' tortilla chips aren't that hot to me.
They used to be hotter, back when they put a lot of powdered seasoning on them, but now they seemed to only be incorporated into the chip in the masa or sprayed/dipped.

They are okay for munching, dipping and recipes, nice heat, okay flavor, but not great like they used to be.
Again, flavor/heat used to being much better when they had a lot of powdered seasoning on them.

I imagine it was a big reduction in production costs to stop using so much seasoning.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 15, 2020)

My step son bought these as well. There are 12 chocolates. 6 are hot and 6 are regular and all look the exact same. I got the hot one and about died and I can handle and love hot stuff. Was by far the worst thing I have ever eaten in my life. Worse than the Poqui chip. Try it out sometime!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 15, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> They weren't quite as hot as some other Reapers I've had, but the citrus flavor was off the charts good.


The powder I have is pretty hot . The fruity flavor is fantastic .


----------



## 73saint (Oct 15, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> The powder I have is pretty hot . The fruity flavor is fantastic .


Chop how would you describe the heat?  Seemed to really sting my mouth then it went pretty much numb after that for me.  Was definitely a different sort of heat from what I was used to.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 15, 2020)

Intense . Lol .  I think that powder I have contains some seeds and membranes . Plus being condensed down . I would agree  that something is different about the heat .  Used in the right amount it's perfect . Great flavor .  He sent me some seeds too .


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I bought one of these a month or so back. They had them at our Wegmans. Still do I believe. My youngest son, who loves hot things. gave it a try. I should have taped it. He made the 5 minutes. Then chugged a quart of milk. He said it was the 2nd hottest thing he's had. The first was some sort of ramen called  Hek Buldak Extra Spicy Roasted chicken Ramen. I had to leave the kitchen when he added the spice packet.




 Steve H
  , just to confirm.
The Paqui chips you bought at Wegmans, they were the bagged Ghost Pepper chips or the single chip in a coffin box, 'One Chip Challenge'?

I see their bagged chips in three to four flavors in stores/truck stops, but never the 'One Chip Challenge'.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 15, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Steve H
> , just to confirm.
> The Paqui chips you bought at Wegmans, they were the bagged Ghost Pepper chips or the single chip in a coffin box, 'One Chip Challenge'?
> 
> I see their bagged chips in three to four flavors in stores/truck stops, but never the 'One Chip Challenge'.


They have both


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2020)

Steve H said:


> They have both


Well I can see I'll be running around this weekend to few listed retailers in my region.

What're the OCC retailing for?


----------



## Steve H (Oct 15, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Well I can see I'll be running around this weekend to few listed retailers in my region.
> 
> What're the OCC retailing for?



I believe it was around 10.00 I'm gonna look tomorrow to see if they have any left. I'll let you know


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 15, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I believe it was around 10.00 I'm gonna look tomorrow to see if they have any left. I'll let you know



What section of the store are they usually found in? 

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 15, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> What section of the store are they usually found in?
> 
> Chris


Right next to the imodium,tums,pepto


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 15, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Right next to the imodium,tums,pepto



I was thinking near the hemorrhoid cream.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Oct 15, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> What section of the store are they usually found in?
> 
> Chris


I saw them at the end of the chip aisle. Had a pretty cool display stand


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 15, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I saw them at the and of the chip aisle. Had a pretty cool display stand



Thanks Steve, I'll look for them. 

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Oct 15, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> My step son bought these as well. There are 12 chocolates. 6 are hot and 6 are regular and all look the exact same. I got the hot one and about died and I can handle and love hot stuff. Was by far the worst thing I have ever eaten in my life. Worse than the Poqui chip. Try it out sometime!
> View attachment 466874


I've heard of these. Never seen them in person. I've had Tabasco chocolate. That I thought sounded gross until I tried it. I liked that alot. These? Um, hell no!


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm not into the "heat" challenges of chips, wings, etc.  They tend to sacrifice flavor for raw heat.

I do like the subtle but distinctive flavors from the hot chilies.
Usually grow Habanero (rabbit got them this year) but wish I could grow my favorite Scotch Bonnet.
I grew ghost pepper a few years ago, but didn't like the raw heat and no flavor.
I grew a fine batch of Thai and Korean this year.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 16, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Well I can see I'll be running around this weekend to few listed retailers in my region.
> 
> What're the OCC retailing for?



They were cheaper then I remembered.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 16, 2020)

Steve H said:


> The first was some sort of ramen called  Hek Buldak Extra Spicy Roasted chicken Ramen. I had to leave the kitchen when he added the spice packet.


I bought a bunch of different ramen in an asian market one time including those noodles.  I had no idea...  Slooooow burn that builds over time and I was left with a numb face.  That said, it also very tasty not just screaming hot.  



Fueling Around said:


> I'm not into the "heat" challenges of chips, wings, etc.  They tend to sacrifice flavor for raw heat.
> 
> I do like the subtle but distinctive flavors from the hot chilies.
> Usually grow Habanero (rabbit got them this year) but wish I could grow my favorite Scotch Bonnet.
> ...


Same here also the last time I grew them the rabbits got them too.  Blew my mind.  Thanks for the comparison of habanero to scotch bonnet.  I didn't think there would be much difference.  I am really into jerk and will have to try some bonnets.

Not sure how far they are distributed but these are killer.  I am brutally picky about food but these chips are perfect. They came out about 10 years ago when the words hot or spicy didn't mean anything but these did.  All of their chips have a very old school flavor and if you remember eating chips that came in a can you know what I mean.  https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ballreich-s-Marcelled-Hot-N-Sassy-Potato-Chips-7-Oz/19757966


----------



## Steve H (Oct 16, 2020)

zwiller said:


> I bought a bunch of different ramen in an asian market one time including those noodles. I had no idea... Slooooow burn that builds over time and I was left with a numb face. That said, it also very tasty not just screaming hot.



That is what my son said as well. I might give those a try. I also like heat that has flavor.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 16, 2020)

Dang, I like hot but that looks like would be trouble on both ends. I'm not sure even a slushy beer would even be able to cool down the back of the throat.


----------



## texomakid (Oct 16, 2020)

So where are these videos of you guys eating these hot chips? I suggest putting a roll of toilet paper in the freezer prior to taking this challenge. A little "cool for the stool"


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 16, 2020)

texomakid said:


> So where are these videos of you guys eating these hot chips? I suggest putting a roll of toilet paper in the freezer prior to taking this challenge. A little "cool for the stool"


Waiting on chips to arrive.
Unfortunately unlike some others, I can't find them on a store shelf.


----------



## tropics (Oct 17, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Intense . Lol .  I think that powder I have contains some seeds and membranes . Plus being condensed down . I would agree  that something is different about the heat .  Used in the right amount it's perfect . Great flavor .  He sent me some seeds too .


Rich they were dried in the smoker. I still have a pretty good amount of it left, more then I will ever use, if you want any more let me know. Peppers were split most of the seeds were left in them.





Richie
Sorry if this is hyjacking the post


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 17, 2020)

tropics said:


> . I still have a pretty good amount of it left, more then I will ever use, if you want any more let me know. Peppers were split most of the seeds were left in them.


I have one whole bag left . Used about 3/4 's of the other one . It's great , just don't use to much . 
I might be interested in some more .


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 17, 2020)

tropics

Richie,
if I'm not being too forward, I'd love to try your ground Reaper, please.
Rest assured it'd be appreciated and well used, never go to waste.
If interested in a trade, let me know what I can do for ya in kind.


----------



## tropics (Oct 17, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> tropics
> 
> Richie,
> if I'm not being too forward, I'd love to try your ground Reaper, please.
> ...


John I do not need anything other then your address my friend.
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 17, 2020)

tropics said:


> John I do not need anything other then your address my friend.
> Richie


Very kind of ya Richie, thank you.
I''l be sure to pay it forward.


----------



## texomakid (Oct 19, 2020)

Ok so I went and watch some of those videos ........... No way, Nope. I can't do that lmao


----------



## tropics (Oct 19, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I have one whole bag left . Used about 3/4 's of the other one . It's great , just don't use to much .
> I might be interested in some more .





chilerelleno said:


> Very kind of ya Richie, thank you.
> I''l be sure to pay it forward.


I sent them this morning, in a regular envelope hope they make it.
Richie


----------



## SGMan (Oct 19, 2020)

I did the previous One Chip Challenge a while back and it was pretty intense.    The cap cramps were even moreso.

Here recently, I did an interview with Johnny Scoville and he suggested capsaicin drops as a good way to build your tolerance. This stuff is HOOOOOOOT!
But I am attempting (sort of) working my way up to the Death Nut challenge.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2020)

SGMan said:


> But I am attempting (sort of) working my way up to the Death Nut challenge.



Now that sounds morbid

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 19, 2020)

I wanna try the chocolates, I love spicy chocolate.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 21, 2020)

tropics said:


> I sent them this morning, in a regular envelope hope they make it.
> Richie


Thanks Richie, I'm looking forward to making my own fresh, homemade Reaper tortilla chips.
A chip with real flavor going on!


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 24, 2020)

Holy smokes,  wow,  so awesome. Love challenges. Is there a one bottle challenge. Asking for a friend. I’m sure lots of members that would participate


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 24, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Holy smokes,  wow,  so awesome. Love challenges. Is there a one bottle challenge. Asking for a friend. I’m sure lots of members that would participate


This could get interesting. We would definitely need videos.


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 24, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> This could get interesting. We would definitely need videos.


Agree


----------

